# Lucky has been w/ us 10 years



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

It is Lucky's Gotcha day. I didnt rerealize I had typed 2002 but he came to us in 2003 . We had a 2 week trial and on saturday of Presidents day weekend he was officially ours!
On your 10th Gotcha day
Lucky ,handsome boy ,you have made our lives particularly mine so much better. I know your not real happy regarding 2 new sisters but we will make this work. To see you now and how handsome and mature you are now and to think of that tall gangly skinny boy you were is amazing. Your still a litttle clutzy but so am I. You have been such fun to take places and of course play fetch w/.It was always fun to watch you and Daisy play Big Time Puupy Wrestling on the deck.I hope you and the girls have some fun together. You are still the ladies man and a Momma's boy and I love you. Lucky thank you for being my dog.
Mom


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Happy 10 years Gotcha Day Lucky! It sure was your lucky day when your new family adopted you.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucky!!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Woofday Lucky and many more!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Happy Gotcha Day!


----------



## Bear GSD (Apr 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucky! You're one lucky dog


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Happy Gotcha Day Lucky!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Thanks everybody! Just got back from the butcher shop w/ his porterhouse. the girls will get some broiled chicken breast and some of my steak. Lucky got plain jerky as his gift. Pictures later.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

:doggieplayball:Happy Gotcha Day Lucky!!


----------



## professionaldogtraining (Jan 29, 2013)

Happy birthday lucky


----------



## RebelGSD (Mar 20, 2008)

Happy gotcha day handsome! And many more!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Lucky says thanks .He is still enjoying all his raw bones and he loved his porterhouse steak. He still cant beieve he has to share the bones w/ his sisters.He also appeared very happy w/ his beef jerky.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Happy gotcha day a little late! Glad he's still enjoying the day with his bones!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

readaboutdogs said:


> Happy gotcha day a little late! Glad he's still enjoying the day with his bones!


 Just to clarify . On his Gotcha day we went to the butcher shop and bought several bags of bones and had them cut up. We thaw a few every week. He has another 2 weeks of his gift left.


----------

